# [USB-Stick] Platine ausbauen?



## daDom (23. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hab mir neulicheinen 1GB-USB-Stick für 44€ gekauft.

Da die Verkleidung recht 'billig' ist wollte ich mir jetzt für billig Geld einen anderen Stick mit wenig Speicherplatz kaufen um den Inhalt des 1GB-Sticks in die schönere Verkleidung einzubauen.

Jetzt die Frage *ob es möglich ist, das einfachso heraus zu nehmen und umzubauen?!* 


Viele Grüße
dom


----------



## fred31 (24. Februar 2005)

Das erinnert mich an die Zeiten, als man noch C-64 und Amigas in PC-gehäuse eingebaut hat *schwärm

Theoretisch sollte das kein problem sein, handwerkliches Geschick vorausgesetzt.
Allerdings muss der Innenraum des neuen USB-Stick gross genug sein, den alten aufzunehmen.

Was für ein problem siehst Du dabei?


----------



## daDom (24. Februar 2005)

@fred31: Schon klar - die Grösse muss stimmen...
Ich frage mich nur, ob man die Platine da so eifnach heraus bekommt ohne den Stick bzw. die Verkleidung zu zerstören...

dom


----------



## fred31 (24. Februar 2005)

Na, das wird wohl auf den Stick drauf ankommen.

Da gibt es bestimmt einige "innereien" (Platine nebst Stecker), die nur lose drinliegen und einige, die da richtig drin verklebt sein werden. 

Ebenso wird es einige Sticks geben, die zugeschraubt sind (und man sie toll aufmachen kann) und einige, deren Plastikschalen ineinander verklebt sind.


Hast Du ne grobe Idee, wieviel verschiedene USB-Sticks es mittlereweile gibt? Ich würde mal tippen auf mehr als ausgestorbene Tierarten. Ich denke da fällt es mal verdammt schwer, generelle Aussagen zu treffen!


----------



## Nannuraluk (2. März 2005)

Ich denk mal nicht das es da Probleme geben wird.
Diese Sticks sind in der Regel recht enifach aufgebaut, die Platine wird "Festgeklemmt". Mit ein wenig handwerklichem Geschick sollte ein Umbau kein Problem sein.


----------



## daDom (2. März 2005)

Nannuraluk hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Diese Sticks sind in der Regel recht enifach aufgebaut, die Platine wird "Festgeklemmt".


Meinst du mit "Festgeklemmt", dass die Platine einfach vom gehäuse gehalten wird?


----------



## fred31 (2. März 2005)

Vielleicht sogar schlimmer - festgeklebt!


----------



## daDom (2. März 2005)

fred31 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vielleicht sogar schlimmer - festgeklebt!



Tja, dann dürfte ich ein großes Problem haben - ausserdem mag es sein, das ich beim auseinanderbauen das Gehäuse beschädige *hrmpf*...

Also besser lassen, gell?


----------



## Nannuraluk (4. März 2005)

Ja genau, einfach vom Gehäuse selber gehalten.
Ich habe leider kein Foto oder Skizze zur Hand. Um dies zu verdeutlichen.
Wenn man das Gehäuse öffnet, dann fällt einem quasi die Platine mit dem festgelötetem USB-Stecker entgegen.
Ich kann nicht garantieren das das jeder Hersteller so löst, habe diese Variante jedoch bei 2-3 Sticks schon gesehn.
Davon abgesehn ist diese Variante wohl bei der Herstellung am preiswertesten und dazu noch effektiv.


----------

